# Squid Double Barrel Sleeve



## Bush Vaper (6/6/18)

Anyone have a Double Barrel sleeve or know where to get one in SA....would hate to have to order it from across the pond....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Have moved this for you to "who has stock" @Bush Vaper 
Hopefully one of the vendors can help out


----------



## KarlDP (19/6/18)

Bush Vaper said:


> Anyone have a Double Barrel sleeve or know where to get one in SA....would hate to have to order it from across the pond....



I am also looking for one. Checked on the Squid site. Not bad the price for the sleeve. But sheesh shipping is insane..


----------

